# Rode a lot this weekend past



## Starliner (Mar 7, 2002)

Before this past weekend my girlfriend & I had ridden our tandem together about 4 or 5 times, and each ride has been better when it comes to getting used to the siamese twin aspect of tandem riding. Things are now more intuitive between us although I still push the limits when maybe I shouldn't. 

This weekend was hot in Sacramento - 102 on Sunday and mid 90's on Monday, our two riding days. Sunday we went 25 miles round trip on the American River Parkway from starting point at Sunrise up to the end at Folsom Lake which was our turnaround spot. Where we beat the heat by stripping down and jumping into the cool and refreshing water - oh yeah! From the town of Folsom up to Beale Point at the lake it is a lazy, relatively steady climb. Before our ride and in anticipation of the rising elevation I decided to see if we could try riding out of the saddle; after a few trial attempts we began to work things out, and soon we actually got pretty good at riding out of the saddle in synch. She's only good for at most ten seconds before she tires while standing - did I forget how tiring standing can be, or is she just out of shape? When we did do it our speed on both the flats and on hills ramped substantially up. I'm going to have to help her get in shape....

The next day we went the opposite direction from our starting point at Sunrise, which is at the 20 mile mark on the Parkway (Folsom Lake is at 31+ mileage mark). Destination downtown Sacramento for breakfast at Cafe Bernardo's. 

My stoker had never ridden so far in her life, but I figured we could make it just fine; the lower part of the Parkway is virtually flat. It is a pretty ride, with many wildflowers and shady passages through wooded, riverside flora. We rode all the way to mileage marker 0.0 before we left the beautiful parkway and entered civilization, navigating our way through Sacramento's city streets to the restaurant.

After a good breakfast, my partner was up for riding back. We made it back to the Parkway path and settled into a nice 20-21 mph cruising pace, stopping once for a cooldown jump into the American River. Upon our completion of the ride, my stoker confessed she had never ridden so far in her life -- 46 miles -- which undoubtedly helped explain why she was definitely stoked as a good stoker should be. Maybe it was also because she had been enjoying herself poking and patting me on my ass during the ride - which IMO is a nice extra perk a captain may experience. All I can say is, that tandem of ours has by no means turned out to be a divorce machine.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Very nice. We bought a tandem on Mothers Day. My 7yo daughter is my stoker. We have put about 100 miles on it so far. 

Her longest ride was last weekend when we did a 23 mile loop around the bike paths of Boulder. She really had fun with that.

Last night we did a 19 mile loop from our house. The route had a bit of climbing in it. With only one 5 minute rest she hung in there till she got hungry. Then she whined a bit till we got home. Note to self... bring more food.
View attachment 167457


She is fun to ride with. On the hills she gets out of the saddle and cranks it. On the downhills she loves to fly. Our max so far is 35.5 mph.  

I also get a poke in the bum every once in a while.:thumbsup:


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Starliner said:


> Maybe it was also because she had been enjoying herself poking and patting me on my ass during the ride - which IMO is a nice extra perk a captain may experience.


You know, I thought that was just our dirty little secret. Maybe we need to start a thread exploring this aspect of the joys of tandeming.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Okay, now how do you handle farting on a tandem? I'm sorry, I ride, I drink/eat, I fart. My stoker doesn't appreciate it too much when one slips out.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

*High Speed Crop Dusting*



Chain said:


> Okay, now how do you handle farting on a tandem? I'm sorry, I ride, I drink/eat, I fart. My stoker doesn't appreciate it too much when one slips out.


Wow! Talk about a dirty little secret coming to light. 

I believe the most stoker friendly method is what I call high speed crop dusting. As you can imagine a full on nuclear assault while slowly climbing a hill could cause your stoker to fall off, leaving you climbing the hill on your own. If you love your stoker, eking out little bursts at high speed will dispurse the gas, and your stoker might not even notice.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

bsdc said:


> Wow! Talk about a dirty little secret coming to light.
> 
> I believe the most stoker friendly method is what I call high speed crop dusting. As you can imagine a full on nuclear assault while slowly climbing a hill could cause your stoker to fall off, leaving you climbing the hill on your own. If you love your stoker, eking out little bursts at high speed will dispurse the gas, and your stoker might not even notice.


I figure I just might hold it till she pokes me in the azz and then let it rip. Kind of like a "pull my finger" routine for the tandem.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Chain said:


> I figure I just might hold it till she pokes me in the azz and then let it rip. Kind of like a "pull my finger" routine for the tandem.


It can be used as a weapon, but use with caution. You don't want to scare her away.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

bsdc said:


> It can be used as a weapon, but use with caution. You don't want toscare her away.


Did another 20.6 ,mile ride without any bum pokes.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Chain said:


> Did another 20.6 ,mile ride without any bum pokes.


I'm sorry.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

bsdc said:


> I'm sorry.


We had fun. A pic from the turnaround point.
View attachment 167749


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Nice looking crew. What's the power to weight ratio of that stoker you have there?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

bsdc said:


> Nice looking crew. What's the power to weight ratio of that stoker you have there?


Her nickname on the bike is 'Turbo'. She earned the nickname. :thumbsup: 

She puts in a consistent effort, and when we hit a hill she cranks it up. She will get out of the saddle and I can definitely feel it. She's good for steep short hills, or long gradual ones. We haven't tried any 15 miles up the canyon rides yet.


----------

